# Raintree & Diamond (sunterra)



## Bill4728 (Jan 4, 2008)

Raintree and Diamond will share 1000 weeks of TS between the 2 companies.  


> HOUSTON-Raintree Resorts International has jump-started the year with a quid pro quo arrangement for 1,000 weeks with Las Vegas-based Diamond Resorts International as part of an expansion plan for timeshare members. In addition, the local firm has a 99-room hotel under contract in Puerto Vallarta, a 120-condo plan in motion in Scottsdale, AZ and additional condos moving into the portfolio in Telluride, CO.
> The $60-million pipeline of acquisitions and development will generate $300 million in revenue for the company, Douglas Bech, Raintree's CEO, tells GlobeSt.com. As the 12-year-old club hoists its 2008 sails, Bech says a Boston-based investment banking firm is in the midst of negotiations with equity investors to finance Raintree's plan to acquire and develop additional resort properties.
> 
> The Diamond Resorts' agreement is "a test to see if this is a good way to facilitate exchanges other than through the big exchange companies," Bech explains. "It's all about member satisfaction at properties. We think they'll be happy with this. We think this is a good way to do it."
> ...


IMHO, With so few Raintree owners and so many Diamond ( Sunterra) owners this will open up alot of places for Raintree owners and give very few Sunterra owners anything. ( Raintree 1000 week/ 50,000 owners or a 1/50 chance of using this deal. BUT Sunterra with 360,000 owners will only have a 1/360 chance of seeing any of these weeks)


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Raintree and Diamond will share 1000 weeks of TS between the 2 companies.
> 
> IMHO, With so few Raintree owners and so many Diamond ( Sunterra) owners this will open up alot of places for Raintree owners and give very few Sunterra owners anything. ( Raintree 1000 week/ 50,000 owners or a 1/50 chance of using this deal. BUT Sunterra with 360,000 owners will only have a 1/360 chance of seeing any of these weeks)



Keep in mind that, of those 360,000 DRI owners there are only about 150,000 THE Club members and 48,000 of those are in Europe. Still, the numbers don't look good for DRI members wanting to exchange into those 14 Raintree resorts.


----------



## dbc (Apr 5, 2008)

I posted this in response to another question, but thought that it might be useful to add it here also. As mentioned above Raintree owners only can trade into certain Diamond resorts, but still it does give us more options. Here are the resorts as listed in the current newsletter:

ORLANDO Cypress Pointe Resort, Grand Villas and Grand Beach Resort
MAUI - Ka'anapali Beach Club
LAKE TAHOE Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort
LAS VEGAS - Desert Paradise Resort

Nice pickup for Raintree owners - I keep finding more reasons to like my Raintree purchase even though I paid too much.


----------



## dcjg (Apr 19, 2008)

IMO this is the start and if more Raintree and Diamond members trade then that would open up more places for all to use.


----------

